# Beagle Offer....



## BigWoods (Jul 6, 2003)

I have a real well bred 3/4 Weircreek 1/4 TadPole male beagle that I'm looking to let go. I have two males in my kennel and its causing problems. I usually keep all females and just one male. He is AKC registered, Medium to medium fast, around 13"-13.5" inches tall, can circle his own rabbit and easy to handle. I hate to let him go at all but will with the right conditions. 

1) I'd like him to go to someone that is going to run him all year or atleast when running season is open.

2) I'd like breeding rights to him. (use him for free)

3) If you decide to get rid of him for any reason I want first crack at him for the same price I sold him for.

That should let you know he is not just some cull that I'm trying to pawn off on someone. Due to the conditions above, I'm going to be selling him for less than I paid for him as a 6 week old puppy. You'll be able to pick him up, unsnap him and be running. Should also be able to trial in the Progressive Pack format. You can PM me here, email me at [email protected] or call (989)620-7865.

Terry


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

Gotta pedigree on him? Pics?


----------



## BigWoods (Jul 6, 2003)

I do at home and will throw a picture of him on here also.


----------



## mike the pike (Mar 11, 2008)

Timberdoodle will take it. She's a beagle whisperer


I'd like to say yes i'll take him, but 1 beagle is enough for me


----------



## BigWoods (Jul 6, 2003)

Cotton Country Blue Eagle 

Browns Fork Sweet Willie

Cotton Country Lisa
Talk That Talk Ben

Appalachian Mtn Jay

Hignites Mountain Molly

Stewarts Whodat


Lizard Creek Tadpole

Gunsmoke Wreckless Stormy

Hayes Wreckless Ruby

Shout Out Loud Katie Proud

Gunsmoke Boomer

Talk That Talk Jezzabell

Talk That Talk T Ball


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

Nice looking hound...... I'm thinking about it. 

I need a solid male. Would like to see him run. 

What kind of mouth does he have on him? Kennel manners? How would you rate his nose? Honest mouth?


----------



## BigWoods (Jul 6, 2003)

Your more than welcome to run anytime or take him and try him. He has a coarse chop when its up and moving. He will give a coarse longer chop or short ball on an older track or when having trouble. Gives a pretty good amount of mouth on the line as well. Nose I would say is average. Not the type to run in any condition but ran in all but the real bad days during the winter. Usually if he barks, he will produce the rabbit. When he was a pup he would get stuck where a rabbit sat and fed in an area. His check area was too small to move out on the line but I haven't seen that in awhile out of him. He will stay busy but close when hunting alone. You have to walk him. He will hunt with other dogs out further. He keeps fine in the kennel and the only thing I really don't like it that he will sometimes pee right at the opening of his house. Hes just young, needs more ground time and experiance.


----------



## BigWoods (Jul 6, 2003)

The pup has been relocated.


----------



## DANNY ELLER (Feb 16, 2000)

There is a problem when cozens see each so infrequent they don't know each other Thanks Dan


----------



## BigWoods (Jul 6, 2003)

I hear ya Dan. I hope he keeps progressing well and makes you guys a nice dog. I think he is on his way and just needs some ground time. Keep in touch and let me know how he does for you.


----------

